# Need some advice on stand



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok guys in here for building a glossy cover for my current aquarium stand...The current stand is a regular wooden stand painted with 3 doors..however i am looking to change it a bit or shall i say refacing it to give it a more modern look...something like stands from Red Sea...i was thinking using 80/20 cheap extrusions which has a 2 slots in so i can slide in polished acrylic...Anything else you guys can suggest...thanks..


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Ikea*

Not sure if you want to just change the doors but IKEA has some really nice kitchen cabinet doors or closet doors that have some really nice finish.

I think someone on here did that on this forum.

Good luck.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks I will look into it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Installing a sliding track like drawers use is another option instead of the 80/20. You could even use magnets to hold it on and have the panels pop off.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stand*

any pics of your stand as it sits today ... would like to get a visual , may be able to get some diff points of view ...


----------

